# Cómo conectar un sensor magnetico de dos hilos a plc?



## eaap90 (Ene 27, 2013)

Amigos del foro, tengo una super duda, pasa que siempre me he familiarizado con sensores de tres hilos cafe +, azul -, negro (control) pero me la gano este pedazo de sensor de dos hilos, el cual no se como rayos conectar a un plc, la especificacion tecnica dice: DC/AC 5-240 V 100mA-10W EL ESQUEMA DE CONECCION: CAFE EN SERIE CON CARGAA POSITIVO Y AZUL A NEGATIVO.

PREGUNTAS: ¿ COMO LO CONECTO A UN PLC?, QUE TIPO DE SENSOR VIENE SIENDO, NPN O PNP?

Por favor necesito de alguien bien informado en este tema gracias .


----------



## gaam (Ene 28, 2013)

Mandanos una foto para que te ayudemos....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 28, 2013)

Amigo, bueno puedes utilizar al menos alguna de dos alternativas expuestas en el archivo adjunto, en el 1er. caso la resistencia deberas calcular su valor segun la tension de trabajo. La alimentacion del sensor debera ajustarse como max. a los limites aceptado por la entrada del PLC.
En el 2do. caso la tension de alimentacion del sensor debera ser acorde a la tension de trabajo del rele.


----------



## sebawetzel (Feb 2, 2013)

En el comentario anterior te explicaban como conectarlo con una resistencia de pull down que no es requerido por todos los detectores. En la escuela conectabael comun de las entradas del plc a negativo y obviamente le negativo del detector a negativo, el positivo a una entrada. Esos detectores tienen muy poca corriente de fuga y el plc no lo detecta como activado por mas de que una pequeña corriente esta circulando para alimentarlo. No se muy bien que caracteristicas tiene tu detector pero busca en internet algun codigo que tenga, porque hay de los dos tipos PNP y NPN (NC y NA respectivamente).


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 24, 2013)

si el sensor no responde directamente con el plc conectale un rele al sensor y el contacto del rele se lo conectas al plc y listo.


----------



## alexus (Abr 29, 2013)

Es un sensor, no puede NO responder.

Supongo que te refieres a uno de tipo reed switch, de ser asi, conecta el cable marron a positivo, y el negativo lo conectas a la entrada del PLC que desees.


----------



## Isaackespin (Feb 27, 2021)

Hola amigos tengo la misma duda, como conecto un reed switch de 2 hilos a un arduino


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2021)

Isaackespin dijo:


> Hola amigos tengo la misma duda, como conecto un reed switch de 2 hilos a un arduino


Con 2 conductores 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2021)

Yo añadiría con dos cables con conectores dupont.

Exactamente igual que conectas un pulsador.


----------

